# looking for BPS cape point special 6-12 conventional



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

I have one, brand new never used. Where are you located?


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

757 area of Virginia, taking any trades or have an asking price?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm looking for 1 pc 6ft plus lightweight casting rod. Asking price would be $130 shipped.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a mojo bass 7ft 1pc 10-17 i could/would swap.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you guys strike a deal i will be driving from Gaithersburg to Nags Head on Saturday the 19th and can transport it to hampton/va beach area on my way thru


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

1BadF350 said:


> If you guys strike a deal i will be driving from Gaithersburg to Nags Head on Saturday the 19th and can transport it to hampton/va beach area on my way thru


it's for a buddy, so i don't know the urgency of how much he needs the rod, however thanks F350! if we work something out, arrangements could be made. one of us will contact you if we can agree on that.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Poloman - PM sent.


----------

